# Where to buy Sky3ds in Europe?



## Baumlol (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a web shop in Europe where I can buy the Sky3ds module. Every shop listed on the Sky3ds website looks like a rip-off website where you have to pay in advance with no securities. No legal info, no address, no PayPal and ridiculous translated texts (Google Translator ftw). What if the module is broken? No way to send it back? What if I don't even receive the module? If the shops would at least accept PayPal... I don't want to get ripped off and burn ~70€ because of an untrustworthy web shop.

Could you recommend a serious shop for ordering in Europe?


Best Regards

Baumlol


----------



## Recshell (Feb 2, 2015)

I got mine from http://new3dscard.co.uk/ but DO NOT get their microSD card, it's terrible and crashed every game I had. Only get the sky3ds blue button version from them, and look for a very fast microSD somewhere else, I recommend (SanDisk Extreme Pro microSDHC UHS-I Memory Card) the one that says (speeds of up to 95MB/s) on the box, it's very fast and I tested all my games on it, they worked perfectly well.


----------



## Costello (Feb 2, 2015)

you posted in the wrong section
I am moving your thread


----------



## Baumlol (Feb 2, 2015)

Oops, sorry!

http://new3dscard.co.uk/ does not accept Paypal either. Any alternatives?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 2, 2015)

Your not likely to find ANY online flashcart vendor to support paypal because nintendo got them to ban all vendor accounts that sold flashcarts.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/paypal-cracking-down-on-flashcart-stores.324432/

Any vendors that still support paypal are not likely to be in europe either.


----------



## TY89 (Mar 12, 2015)

If anyone from Europe still needs a sky3ds contact me. Will arrive tommorow but I allready have the gateway working now..


----------



## Nollog (Mar 12, 2015)

TY89 said:


> If anyone from Europe still needs a sky3ds contact me. Will arrive tommorow but I allready have the gateway working now..


 
what many monies?


----------



## TY89 (Mar 12, 2015)

70€ + shipping


----------



## Muskusrat (Mar 12, 2015)

Got mine here http://www.3dsombouwen.nl/categorie/101809/sky-3ds/ not cheap but delivery in 1 day.


----------



## adrianwright (Mar 15, 2015)

Got mine from new3dcard. Took around a week to ship and arrive to the UK


----------



## Kumadoken (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi if anyone needs a sky3ds from the UK contact me, aware that they are sometimes hard to get hold of in the UK. With dodgy resellers and so on.


----------



## vree (Jun 17, 2015)

anyone know a cheaper place than 3dsombouwen. I am from Belgium.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 12, 2015)

Just ordered mine from 3dscarduk, first time there was an error message and told me that my order had been rejected, which prompted me to try to "check out" again, though this time was successful.

Looked at my order history and it says that the first order that was rejected had the billing being "processed"... 

I really hope I haven't just bought two Sky3DS cards...


----------



## ItsYogSothoth (Jul 14, 2015)

I was seraching the web for Sky3DS reseller. I've found this page: http://www.r43ds.org/products/Sky3DS.html
Price is good (for me), but I'm not sure if it's 100% safe to buy from there...


----------



## mobai7 (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried AliExpress?
Looks fine to me. But I'm unsure if they really sell the blue ones or just old stock with a new button...
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...4-unlimted-Games-blue-button/32347730631.html


----------



## RaikouKun (Aug 19, 2015)

This is not in Europe, but in China + very cheap. $76.51 atm
http://www.eachmall.com/goods-43446-51539.html?sup_sn=G016

Was $65, but all 10 were sold out fast!


----------



## peggy315 (Aug 24, 2015)

vree said:


> anyone know a cheaper place than 3dsombouwen. I am from Belgium.


Oh, if you are from belgium, je vous propose le site manialinker.com, le prix de Sky3ds est seulement 71.5 euros, je sais pas combien sur 3dsombouwen,


----------



## Noli (Aug 25, 2015)

there is also http://www.mod-chip.com/en/nintendo/3ds/167/sky3ds-flashcard-/-jailbreak-for-nintendo-3ds?c=58 they ship from slowenia as far as i know. you wont find paypal on any modshops since paypal has an policy that keeps shops from using the service.


----------



## peggy315 (Aug 26, 2015)

Noli said:


> there is also http://www.mod-chip.com/en/nintendo/3ds/167/sky3ds-flashcard-/-jailbreak-for-nintendo-3ds?c=58 they ship from slowenia as far as i know. you wont find paypal on any modshops since paypal has an policy that keeps shops from using the service.


yes, paypal interdit the shops to vend the cards, but the price is more higher than manialinker


----------



## Noli (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah but they got this 10% coupon for people who make their first order so thats something


----------



## NeoCortex (Sep 7, 2015)

Muskusrat said:


> Got mine here http://www.3dsombouwen.nl/categorie/101809/sky-3ds/ not cheap but delivery in 1 day.



Just for the people droping in here from the interwebz.
After Muskusrat had a good review about them, i got my card there. Everything worked fine. Good shop.


----------



## roslock (Dec 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Just ordered mine from 3dscarduk, first time there was an error message and told me that my order had been rejected, which prompted me to try to "check out" again, though this time was successful.
> 
> Looked at my order history and it says that the first order that was rejected had the billing being "processed"...
> 
> I really hope I haven't just bought two Sky3DS cards...



Hi, I just ordered from the same website and I also got an error telling me to try again. As a result I have to orders with 'payment pending'. did your payments go through in the end?


----------

